# need some advise..............pregnant with quadruplets



## Jayshree (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi wondering if anyone can help me

I am 7 weeks 5 days pregnant with quads.

i had treatment in india & am now flying back to the U.K on the 27th April, when i will be 10 weeks and 6 days pg.

I just wanted to know if it would be safe to come back on a non stop 8hr flight back to the U.K

Last week i did start to bleed but now its stopped

i got pg throough ICSI

any advise will be really helpfull

Thanx Jay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's something I think that you need to discuss with your consultant.  I woould think that they may advise you to wait a while, but see what they say,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

